# Tablica partycji NTFS

## kicus

zerknijcie na to okiem:

```

[kyuubi][/mnt/sda5/] # ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive

ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x43425355  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 45072  usa_count: 868: Invalid argument

Record 0 has no FILE magic (0x43425355)

Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error

NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a

SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows

then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very

important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate

it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.

/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation

for more details.

```

prawdopodobnie posypala mi sie partycja ntfs na moim dysku przenośnym, mialem podpięty pod komputer z windowsem, odłączylem chcialem ponownie podłączyć i nie dziala, sprawdzam na gentoo i taki wlasnie komunikat jak powyżej :/

próbowałem: chkdsk /f, ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 nie pomaga :/

----------

## new_item

W jakim sensie nie działa ? System windows nie widzi dysku, czy podpina dysk, ale nie widzi nic na dysku ? Spróbuj posłuchać twardziela po podłączeniu do gniazda, czy przypadkiem nie "chrupie". cfdisk / fdisk pokazuje strukturę partycji na dysku ??

Jeśli poleciała tylko MFT, być może pomocny okaże się któryś z tych programów: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Odzyskiwanie-danych,Kategoria,Windows,86.html

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## Pryka

Pokaż jeszcze SMART

----------

